# Car insurance that recognises UK driving experience



## barry6001 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi

I've lived in Mississauga for about a year now and am finally getting round to buying a car. I have stumbled across a problem when getting car insurance quotes.
Even though I have 11 years accident/incident free driving experience in the UK, I cant find a Canadian car insurance company that will recognise this. So every quote I get is ridiculous as I am being treated as a new driver!

Has anyone had this problem before or know of any insurance companies I can use?


----------



## iancollett (May 8, 2012)

Same issue in BC (with ICBC); however if you can provide a complete breakdown of your UK insurance companies and proof from each then if you speak to the right person (Customer Services or get a good broker) you should be able to get 35-40%. 

We were lucky in that Admiral provided us with a letter detailing each of our insurers over last (I think it was 7yrs) 
i.e. 
Admiral Insurance April 13, 2007 - May 2010 FULL 40% NCD
AA Insurance April 12, 2006 - April 12, 2007 - FULL 40% NCD etc....

There must be NO breaks in the coverage. The fact you've been here a year with no cover may be the main issue. 

The above may work, it's a lot of leg work/phone calls with insurers both in UK and in Canadsa, we were lucky we got someone really helpful in our UK insurer (not just call centre clerk); but you'll want to check with broker in Canada first if this will help OR if the Year out kills any chance. 

Good luck


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Get a good broker ad everything you an from your UK insurers and you may be able to save up to $1000 (off of $5000), but, as stated above, your 1+ years lapse in coverage will hurt you.


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

barry6001 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've lived in Mississauga for about a year now and am finally getting round to buying a car. I have stumbled across a problem when getting car insurance quotes.
> Even though I have 11 years accident/incident free driving experience in the UK, I cant find a Canadian car insurance company that will recognise this. So every quote I get is ridiculous as I am being treated as a new driver!
> ...


Try Johnson insurance. They do take your previous history into consideration.


----------



## barry6001 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the info folks. Your right, after speaking with a few more companies it is the year out thats killing me even if they did recognise my UK experience!

I'll give Johnson Insurance a try then if that fails i'll find a broker!

Thanks again


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Also try hub-international or mini2, I initially paid $200 a month for the 1st year and then an average $130 a month for subsequent years.


----------

